# Canon digital camera not recognized by Windows



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a client that recently bought a Canon A540 digital camera. They could not get it installed on their main PC. They were able to get it installed on the other two PCs though. 

When I tried to install it on the main PC, Windows XP does not recognize the camera. It does pull up the box that asks you what you what software you would like to use wih the device, but there is nothing listed inthe box. On the other PCs it recognizes the camera as a Canon digital camera. I have tried reinstalling it with the updated drivers and still no luck....


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tried downloading the driver for that camera to that PC

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=DownloadDetailAct&fcategoryid=320&modelid=12942


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

They don't offer a Win XP driver on the site. I guess it is already included with Win XP. I installed it from the disc and it won't recognize it. I tried using both drivers from the Canon driver DL (1. Win 98, 2000; 2. WinME) and neither worked.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Undestood.......do they have Service pack 2 installed?


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes SP2 is installed it is current on the critical updates.


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=C680A7B6-E8FA-45C4-A171-1B389CFACDAD&displaylang=en

Do you want Window's Scanner & Camera wizard to come up when you plug in the camera? If so, follow that link to do a repair. Hope this helps!


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sry but it was a few days ago when I was troubleshooting this, and I forgot to mention that I already tried the "autoplay repair tool." When I run the repair tool it doesn't show that the camera is connected. The same setup runs fine on both of the other PCs (camera, USB cable, software that came with the camera.)


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You have tried another device in that USB port and made sure the USB ports work.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you saying that the software wont even install or that the software installed but the camera is not recognized? If you have any canon software installed I would remove it then disconnect the camera and install the software before connecting the camera to the computer. I have an A530 which uses the same software as the A540 and installiung the software before connecting the camera.


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

bonk said:


> You have tried another device in that USB port and made sure the USB ports work.


Yes I tested the port with a USB printer and it recognizes the printer fine.



dustyjay said:


> Are you saying that the software wont even install or that the software installed but the camera is not recognized? If you have any canon software installed I would remove it then disconnect the camera and install the software before connecting the camera to the computer. I have an A530 which uses the same software as the A540 and installiung the software before connecting the camera.


The software installs fine but when I hook the camera up to the PC, the autoplay box comes up but there are no associated programs in the box. I tried uninstalling the Canon software, rebooting, reinstalling, and then hooking the camera back up...no luck. Windows recognizes that something is being attached through the USB port, but it doesn't seem to know what is being attached. Usually the the autoplay box comes up when you attach something to the PC or put a CD/DVD in the CD/DVD Rom, and it shows the possible programs that are associated with the attached device or CD. In this case the box is empty and it doesn't recognize that I am attaching a Canon A540 dgital camera. Instead it reads it as something like "Digital Device" in the title of the auto play box (I can't remember exactly), instead of "Canon A540 Digital Camera."


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There is another possibility however remote. If you are not using the white usb cable that came with the camera, I have experienced similar problems with mine. Having tried a cable from an Olympus Camera, A530 was not recognized either, other than an "Unkown Device."


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking along that line originally. I tried another cable that they had. The original cable was a bit thin. The other cable they had was on a little pully. Again not the best USB cable, but both of these cables worked on the other PCs. I was thinking that there may be some interference that could be causing it to not read the camera right, but I didnt have any other quality cables with me that had the smaller Mini-B/USB ends.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

See if THIS link will help. It sure sounds like a USB WIA driver issue.


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

I read through the instructions from the link and will try that remotely with the user tomorrow. l'll get back to yall as soon I get the result.


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok I followed the instructions for the WIA removal and reinstallation but it didn't work. It seem slike the only WIA driver is for Windows ME. In the instructions it says:

"All Programs\ Canon Utilities\ Digital Camera USB WIA Driver\ USB WIA Driver Uninstall"

I don't have the "Digital Camera USB WIA Driver" folder in the start menu that it describes....


----------



## Digerati8 (Dec 10, 2004)

I also tried browsing the instalation CD and I found a "WIA64" folder. In there I saw a setup file. When I run the setup file, it gives me the error "WIA Driver file for Windows XP not found. Exit the installation." I also tried running the Windows ME version from the Canon website, and it gives me the same error....


----------

